# who wears CUSTOM insoles here?



## Nivek

Are we talking like $100 corks here?

Do you have high arches? Superfeet never worked for me as they are just cut to fit. 

Something like Sole (I have the Dean Karnazes in my Rides) are moldable and have worked well for me.

Congrats on barefoot running, I know it changed my knees for the better. Though for me it's minimal not full barefoot.


----------



## marcdeo

agree about the superfeet. did little for me (but wonders for the wife)

No to high arches.

I mean the custom ones molded to your feet (usually takes about 30-45 minutes to complete i think) and runs several hundred dollars. but I think (I could be mistaken) that certain custom molded insoles ARE in fact cork but I'm not sure.

I use Vibram 5 fingers and I agree with you about the knees. PLUS, unlike every other year, this year I HAVE NOT experienced my sciatica/hip/knee problems that I have every other year. I have literally gone totally barefoot (removing my vibrams at the start of my run) and it feels minimally different than when i wear the vibrams. I ended up getting a small tear in my calf muscle at the end of summer (I was running like an animal and doing KickBoxing almost daily) and as such I found I was able to run ONLY flat footed for several weeks (using runners) and BAM, almost immediately I felt the lower back/sciatica (actually preformus tension) return within minutes. Suffuce to say, I stopped running, and once my calf healed went back to barefeet. Bottom line - running shoes suck for running - I laugh when I think about all the "technology" put into running shoes (without any decrease in running related injuries) when in reality the foot is perfectly designed to run AS IT IS.... but alas, I digress. what the hell was I talking about again????? lolol


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Used them for years best investment I've ever made.


----------



## marcdeo

BurtonAvenger said:


> Used them for years best investment I've ever made.


seems to be the consensus. thank you! Are you still using the same ones you had fitted years ago? how many seasons? switched from boot to boot yet?

Quick Question (Off Topic kinda). I read somewhere that you reviewed the Arbor Coda. I searched but cannot find it. Can you direct me to your review? I bought a 2012, but living in ontario and the current temp at 13C (no idea what that is in Ferenheit) leaves me stuck to living vicariously through the eyes of others until I can finally hop on the deck - first deck I ever bought STRICLTY on reviews. Never ridden it......


----------



## Milo303

You already own it, just wait for the season and rip it

But ya I'm pondering some shred soles..... My Kaiju insoles feel pretty good but I wonder what else is out there. The remind insoles sucked for me, but they now live in my work boots. They weren't any better than the stock insoles in had in my Vans boots


----------



## Nivek

BurtonAvenger said:


> Used them for years best investment I've ever made.


Disclaimer, you have some of the most jacked feet I've seen. I DO AGREE WITH INSOLES, as I said I use them, but with his barefoot running experience (strong foot) he may just be fine with Soles or the like.


My advice is to start with soles or something sub $100 moldables and if that does it, there ya go. If not jump to the full custom pro fitted ones.


The other thing to think about is overall boot fit. You may just have something slightly off there. In that case we on the amazing interwebz can't really help


----------



## Nivek

marcdeo said:


> seems to be the consensus. thank you! Are you still using the same ones you had fitted years ago? how many seasons? switched from boot to boot yet?
> 
> Quick Question (Off Topic kinda). I read somewhere that you reviewed the Arbor Coda. I searched but cannot find it. Can you direct me to your review? I bought a 2012, but living in ontario and the current temp at 13C (no idea what that is in Ferenheit) leaves me stuck to living vicariously through the eyes of others until I can finally hop on the deck - first deck I ever bought STRICLTY on reviews. Never ridden it......


It's a 2011 review, so it'll be a bit back in the archives. Board didn't change though so the review works for this year.

I loved that board too by the way.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Every three years give or take your foot changes. You need to be prepared to get new ones as the foot changes or your needs. I've had mine going into their third set of boots this will be the last season I use them I know my feet have started to change again.


----------



## Slush Puppie

I have very high arches and was considering getting custom footbeds made after trying a few aftermarket footbeds in the past (in my squash and cycling shoes) with little success. None have a high enough arch. I even have the Specialized Body Geometry Green (Max Arch) in my current cycling shoes.. good but not close to full support. 

So after reading on here for a while, in the end I ordered a pair of Footprint Insole Technology | GameChangers which you inject with water then custom mould to your feet in the hope that this would work with my arches. The moulding part is actually a little tricky to do and I still think I could do with a fraction more fill (but this could have been because some water spilled out when I injected them) - but they're sure as hell a lot better than any other i've tried in this respect and transformed the feel of my boots. It feels like my whole foot is connected now, not just the ball and heel.

I'm waiting to try them on the snow before I judge fully but fingers crossed. If not I'll probably be asking for advice on customs too..


----------



## lonerider

marcdeo said:


> Thinking about getting some Custom insoles. Im wondering how many people here use them and who loves them/hates them etc.
> 
> I know they are pricey, but the ability to take them from boot to boot is crucial. Plus - they are CUSTOM for your own feet. I use insoles (superfeet) but I still find the FIRST thing to burn when starting the season (and well into it) isn't my legs - it's the arches of my feet. That being said, I've spent the last 8 months running outside barefeet about 5 km's every day (I love barefoot running - i'll never run is shoes again - but alas that is another topic) so if I still get sore arches this winter i'll be PISSED!
> 
> anyhow, just wondering what peoples PERSONAL experience is with custom insoles.


Custom footbeds are really imporant in my opinion. I would suggest either Superfeet cork (molded to your foot) or Sole Support insoles(Google it). I also cross-train in vibram fivefingers but I think snowboarding puts more constant pressure on your arches compared to running and so arch support is useful. Also massaging grinding away the fibrous stuff in your feet with a gua sha tool helps too.


----------



## snowklinger

anybody using footbeds with flat feet? didnt even know it but i guess mine pretty much are. guy at shop said if the stock ones don't hurt theres not much point me getting insoles.

thinking of getting thicker custom orthotics tho when the boots pack out a bit.


----------



## lonerider

snowklinger said:


> anybody using footbeds with flat feet? didnt even know it but i guess mine pretty much are. guy at shop said if the stock ones don't hurt theres not much point me getting insoles.
> 
> thinking of getting thicker custom orthotics tho when the boots pack out a bit.


I have flat feet. If you ever take out a stock insole and compare it to a custom insole you will see the difference... the stock ones is mainly a just a piece of 4mm flat soft foam die cut, some of them them have a generic hunk around the arch.

Your foot might not hurt yet, it only starts hurting once it gets so stiff that your tissue starts to tear (as it is abused it build up scar tissue, which doesn't let your foot flex properly... but since it has a higher tensile strength than muscle it's the muscle fiber that tears instead of the scar tissue). If you are lucky, this iwll never happen to you... but once it does... you needed custom footbeds 6 months ago.

Even if you don't have foot pain... you get superior power transfer and fit with a custom insole.

That's my take on it... kids still in school are always willing to sacrifice their body, liver, brain cells, feet to save a few bucks... but in the long run I think they are worth it (provided you get a proper custom insole... there are a lot of products that claim to be custom footbeds that aren't really.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

snowklinger said:


> anybody using footbeds with flat feet? didnt even know it but i guess mine pretty much are. guy at shop said if the stock ones don't hurt theres not much point me getting insoles.
> 
> thinking of getting thicker custom orthotics tho when the boots pack out a bit.


That guy is a fucking moron. Just because it's flat doesn't mean it can't help or correct. If you're going to do customs do a real custom none of this "custom" cork, injected jizz, off the shelf shit. You want a footbed built from the ground up that's posted and done by a professional boot fitter. Something that doesn't come preformed.


----------



## Slush Puppie

BurtonAvenger said:


> You want a footbed built from the ground up that's posted and done by a professional boot fitter. Something that doesn't come preformed.


Yes, I do want that, no argument there! But on the other hand I'd be as cautious saying "always get a custom made footbed" as I would be saying "one size fits all". Partly because the solution should match the problem. Partly because there are other factors involved (cost/availability, etc). 

At the risk of a hijack though, are customs made as a one off only (I'm assuming yes)? I mean can they make you a few identical pairs at once for your other footwear? I know you can always move them about between shoes but meh, I'm lazy like that.

p.s. I'm chuckling because although I'll probably never know if you are so Angry by persona or by disposition, I can only speculate what things were like _before_ you got your footbeds sorted


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I don't even know what to say to this other than unless you know what you're talking about with footbeds don't talk. I've been a boot fitter for 10 years, I do believe everyone should have custom fit and that people that don't take the time to do it are fucking morons and should be throat punched.


----------



## l burke l

I was on a trip in Colorado a couple years ago and by day 3 my feet were in much worse shape than usual. I went into a surefoot ski shop and had them give my boots a look. I ended up getting some under ankle padding and some custom beds made from them. The next day it was still uncomfortable. I went back into the store and explained that the arch in the bed felt like a rock under my foot and it was really bothering me. They did a completely new mold for me and put a slightly less aggressive arch in. It still bothered me for the rest of the trip and after a few more visits to the shop they insisted that I stick with them. I was very cautious and wanted to get my money back since I spent over 200 dollars on them. In the end I flew back home with them in my bag. The following week I went out riding at my local mounting and my feet literally NEVER had felt that comfortable riding. I think since i wasn't used to riding 6 or 7 days in a row and it was so new to me that it was bothering me. To this day I never go out without my beds in. The single most important part of your gear is your boots, because at the end of the day its the what will make you want to stay out for the few more runs. I havnt had any discomfort issues since. 

Moral - I love a custom bed and surefoot (although a ski boot company) is a great brand and shouldn't be overlooked to custom fit some snowboarding boots.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Sorefoot is a joke.


----------



## l burke l

BurtonAvenger said:


> Sorefoot is a joke.


They may be. I have absolutely no knowledge in this category. All I know is I had a problem and havnt had it since. Do you care to elaborate. Im not disagreeing, I just had in my opinion a good experience with them. Just like in choosing boots I don't think branding or price should be a factor. Whatever works for each person is the best choice imo. If there are specific reasons as to why surefoot is a joke I would like to know though.


----------



## Slush Puppie

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't even know what to say to this other than unless you know what you're talking about with footbeds don't talk. I've been a boot fitter for 10 years, I do believe everyone should have custom fit and that people that don't take the time to do it are fucking morons and should be throat punched.


Lol. I believe a lot of things, doesn't mean everyone else has to 

Where I live it isn't an option for me without taking a flight so it's not 'just' about taking the time or not. I'd say even then I'm still more likely to get it done than many here.

Anyway I'd apreciate an answer to my question because I'd like to find a single solution that I can use across different types of specific footwear/ pairs of shoes. Is this realistic or is it basically one pair of footbeds from a fitting?


----------



## Himynameissean

I'm having some made tomorrow, covered by insurance thank god. Broke my left foot mountain biking 5 months ago, right foot now has tendonitis/inflammed muscle tissue from over use injury. I'll let you guys know how they feel inside my boot/shoes.


----------



## lonerider

Slush Puppie said:


> At the risk of a hijack though, are customs made as a one off only (I'm assuming yes)? I mean can they make you a few identical pairs at once for your other footwear? I know you can always move them about between shoes but meh, I'm lazy like that.
> 
> p.s. I'm chuckling because although I'll probably never know if you are so Angry by persona or by disposition, I can only speculate what things were like _before_ you got your footbeds sorted


I personally really like Sole Supports. Their take is that your foot is actually suppose to pronate/flex when you put weight on it. The problem is when it over-pronates and/or over-flattens. So their insoles are designed to flex a little bit to give your support as throughout your foot motion.

They take a foam impression of your foot and then make weight specific footbed for you. Once they have that foam impression, they can make as many copies for you for 6 months (after which you need to get another foam impression as foot changes over time).

The insoles are supposedly a "full-contact orthotics" that uses "posts via the arch" instead of rear-posting like more traditional orthotics (if that makes any sense to you).

My chiropractor/sports therapist does Ironman Triathlons and has several pairs for her sneakers and cycling shoes. I have a pair that I use for my walking shoes/sneakers/snowboots and then a pair for my ice hockey skates. I've shown the the footbed to foot doctors at the UCSF/Stanford RunSafe clinic and to expert bootfitters Jeremy and Christian at EliteFeet in Squaw Valley, CA (they have made footbeds for several Olympic athletes) and both have said that Sole Supports are legit orthotics (if perhaps not their own personal favorite choice).

So there you have it. I checked and they do have locations in the UK (which I think you are from SlushPuppie) although the UK is a big place and I don't know if there is actually one near you.

Find Provider

Found a provider in Croydon Surrey(???)

1. Clad, Robert, DC
9 George St
Croydon Surrey, CR0 1LA
011447770987669
http://www.thechiropracticcentre.org/

Hope this helps


----------



## Slush Puppie

Thanks for the info lonerider, much appreciated.

I'm not actually on the mainland in the UK but London (Croydon is in Greater London) is more or less the easiest city for me to fly to.

You raise(elude to anyway) an interesting point though - even tailor made footbeds are not all created equal. And I'd assume that just going custom is not guaranteed to be perfect or even give you the results you want. Until some one tells me otherwise I'm also going to assume that it's important to find the 'right guy' to do the work.

So any other advice on what to look for and what ask them would be most welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## lonerider

Slush Puppie said:


> Thanks for the info lonerider, much appreciated.
> 
> I'm not actually on the mainland in the UK but London (Croydon is in Greater London) is more or less the easiest city for me to fly to.
> 
> You raise(elude to anyway) an interesting point though - even tailor made footbeds are not all created equal. And I'd assume that just going custom is not guaranteed to be perfect or even give you the results you want. Until some one tells me otherwise I'm also going to assume that it's important to find the 'right guy' to do the work.
> 
> So any other advice on what to look for and what ask them would be most welcome.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it is important that the person making the custom footbed is trained properly. Sole Supports teaches it's providers a specific method for making the foot imprint into the crushable foam (my personal explained it to me when she did it, then I promptly forgot it, but it is very specific and she checks the final result to see if it is good, redoing it if it didn't come out the way it is suppose to).


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Slush Puppie said:


> Lol. I believe a lot of things, doesn't mean everyone else has to
> 
> Where I live it isn't an option for me without taking a flight so it's not 'just' about taking the time or not. I'd say even then I'm still more likely to get it done than many here.
> 
> Anyway I'd apreciate an answer to my question because I'd like to find a single solution that I can use across different types of specific footwear/ pairs of shoes. Is this realistic or is it basically one pair of footbeds from a fitting?


Still have no idea what the fuck you're trying to say. Unless you can make some real sense of what you're asking I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Slush Puppie

Oh well never mind, someone else already answered it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## SnowSource

My custom Podium insoles = my highest valued piece of equipment. Everyone runs around looking for different boots and/or bindings looking for the perfect blend of response and comfort. If they only knew...


----------



## Toecutter

I have some custom Sole Supports that I use when my feet get tired, but I've been wanting them less and less after spending the past year trail running barefoot and in minimalist shoes.


----------



## ccole89

I've got some Remind insoles in my Nike ZF1's and really like my boots that much more because of them.


----------



## PiKiT

anyone have flat feet and use insoles?


----------



## lonerider

PiKiT said:


> anyone have flat feet and use insoles?


welcome. my previous post in this thread

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/43464-who-wears-custom-insoles-here-2.html#post444428


----------



## kysnowboarder

I do, "insoles" is the term I was looking for in another thread. 

Use them in all of my shoes, Doc acts like he has never seen feet as flat as mine. I had knee in ankle problems prior to using insoles. I should note that my first snow board boots did not have custom insoles and I did not have and problems from snowboarding. My problems occured when running and doing routine everday things.

The ones for my snowboard boots were made at the boot dr at Telluride CO.


----------



## blondieyo

I've got crazy high arches so I went to a podiatrist and he basically said you can get pretty good insoles that mold to your foot that you keep in one pair of shoes or you can get completely custom orthotics that you can take out of one shoe and put in another and if need be, get a few pairs made. They are not cheap but my god it's worth it. Like kysnowboarder above, my podiatrist was amazed out how high my arches were. I got sore feet just walking around in regular vans shoes and alike. I had an off the shelf insole that was alright and was better than no insole at all but just walking aroung the house with my boots on with orthotics makes it feel like my boots are hugging my feet.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Of course you get pain in Vans they're flat as a board which means your arch is collapsing and stressing the muscles.


----------



## blondieyo

BurtonAvenger said:


> Of course you get pain in Vans they're flat as a board which means your arch is collapsing and stressing the muscles.


Yeah I know, I just never got around to buying good shoes or orthotics because if I went for a run i'd wear runners (trainers for you yanks?) so I only wore vans when I went out or to the shops or something.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Thanks for the history lesson I am so enlightened. Does the obvious elude people in the Southern Hemi?


----------



## blondieyo

Do common courtesy and manners elude people in the Northern Hemi?


----------



## PiKiT

BurtonAvenger said:


> Thanks for the history lesson I am so enlightened. Does the obvious elude people in the Southern Hemi?





blondieyo said:


> Do common courtesy and manners elude people in the Northern Hemi?


LOL



lonerider said:


> welcome. my previous post in this thread
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/43464-who-wears-custom-insoles-here-2.html#post444428


Thnx


----------



## Slush Puppie

Guys what's your take on these Custom Technology - Sidas I'm actually in the alps at the moment and there is a boot fitter here that does them and seems to have a good reputation. 

Any insights about this system for snowbo boots please? I'm going to try and get an appointment tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Nivek

Seem fine to me. What you need to look at is how stiff they are after the molding.

And this will probably be pricey.


----------



## Slush Puppie

Well I got them done just before. The guy was very professional and seemed to be a real craftsman, which is getting to be quite a rare thing these days. He gave my feet and boots a good once-over and also added some neoprene to the heal of the liner. Cost was 85€.

It's a definite improvement in control and the boots are working much better with the snugness of my foot making full contact with the footbed.

The only issue I have now is that on a run straight after it was snowing fairly heavily and I took a bad tumble, not being used to the low vis and deepening snow.. I had the old footbeds in a chest pocket and the firm plastic has given me a pretty good dig in the ribs. I got down ok but now I'm having trouble moving. Not good! I've banged down a couple of ibuprofen to ease the bruising.. sure hope it's not a fracture 

But getting the customs done was easier and cheaper than I imagined. So far I would definite recomend considering it, especially if you have really high arches.


----------



## Slush Puppie

Nivek said:


> What you need to look at is how stiff they are after the molding.


The heel and arch areas are plastic and reinforced - it's stiff enough to fully support my weight without deforming. Which it needs to be because there is no solid flat base like most footbeds, it's a plastic shell that has to bear the load on the heel and forefoot contact points. The toe section is slightly flexible however. Just enough to allow it/the boot to move naturally. Seems well designed.

There is also few mm of dense foam on the foot side which presumably will allow an even better fit once it's bedded in after a few hours/days wear.

It's snowed another foot or so today, so I'm REALLY hoping i'm back in action by the morning for another test.


----------



## andy_d

Would you guys recommend doing this at a snowboard shop or the orthotics you get from a podiatrist would also work?

Also any recommendations for a shop in Vermont / New York area


----------



## Toecutter

andy_d said:


> Would you guys recommend doing this at a snowboard shop or the orthotics you get from a podiatrist would also work?
> 
> Also any recommendations for a shop in Vermont / New York area


Snowboard shop would probably be less expensive and aimed toward snowboarding versus correcting foot pathology.


----------



## lonerider

Toecutter said:


> Snowboard shop would probably be less expensive and aimed toward snowboarding versus correcting foot pathology.


Since the point of the custom insole is to basically "correct foot pathology" they should be the same... but I agree a good snowboard shop will give you the same outcome and probably be less expensive... but don't expect to pay less than a hundred bucks... custom footbeds should last you years and are well worth the investment.

Make sure the sure making the footbeds is knowledgeable and not some fresh out of high school kid just there for the winter (not saying that you can't have an under-20 expert boot fitter... but it takes a few years experience to master the skill I think).


----------



## Toecutter

lonerider said:


> Since the point of the custom insole is to basically "correct foot pathology" they should be the same... but I agree a good snowboard shop will give you the same outcome and probably be less expensive... but don't expect to pay less than a hundred bucks... custom footbeds should last you years and are well worth the investment.
> 
> Make sure the sure making the footbeds is knowledgeable and not some fresh out of high school kid just there for the winter (not saying that you can't have an under-20 expert boot fitter... but it takes a few years experience to master the skill I think).


Actually an orthotic from a podiatrist can address much more pathology than you'd expect to get from a ski or snowboard device -- think fused joints, birth defects, malfunctioning joints, etc.

The application is also different. Skiing/boarding is more static versus walking and running gait in which the foot leaves the contact surface and addresses the ground in a certain pattern. Unless the podiatrist is very familiar with snowboarding then he or she will probably make a fairly general all-purpose device that fits your boot but was prescribed with walking in mind rather than riding.


----------



## lonerider

Toecutter said:


> Actually an orthotic from a podiatrist can address much more pathology than you'd expect to get from a ski or snowboard device -- think fused joints, birth defects, malfunctioning joints, etc.


huh I hadn't thought of that. 


Toecutter said:


> The application is also different. Skiing/boarding is more static versus walking and running gait in which the foot leaves the contact surface and addresses the ground in a certain pattern. Unless the podiatrist is very familiar with snowboarding then he or she will probably make a fairly general all-purpose device that fits your boot but was prescribed with walking in mind rather than riding.


that is a good point as well. I always go to a chiropractor, surgeon, physical therapist who is very familiar to the sports that I do, but t.


----------



## jdang307

So where does everyone suggest one go looking for custom orthotics/insoles? I'm in San Diego so the snowboard shops around here, aren't that great I don't think any of them do any the good custom stuff.

There are some solesupport places around if that is a good suggestion.


----------



## I need a name

Anyone know anything about Doctors Foot Labs?

Doctors Foot Labs Provides Custom Orthotics, Orthotics, Running Orthotics, Custom Running Orthotics, Sports Orthotics. Black Friday Internet Only Sale: Buy Any 2 Pair for $229 or 3 Pair for $329. Call 800-852-4056. Free Shipping!


The only shops around me that can do it are relatively far away and I don't really trust them. After a quick call to Doctors Foot Labs, the guy was really helpful in "diagnosing" my problem and giving me some product suggestions. He said that I can send them back as many times as I would like for adjustments. He also explained why everything I tried (long list...) didn't work.

Seems like a fairly solid company. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Toecutter

I need a name said:


> Anyone know anything about Doctors Foot Labs?
> 
> Doctors Foot Labs Provides Custom Orthotics, Orthotics, Running Orthotics, Custom Running Orthotics, Sports Orthotics. Black Friday Internet Only Sale: Buy Any 2 Pair for $229 or 3 Pair for $329. Call 800-852-4056. Free Shipping!
> 
> 
> The only shops around me that can do it are relatively far away and I don't really trust them. After a quick call to Doctors Foot Labs, the guy was really helpful in "diagnosing" my problem and giving me some product suggestions. He said that I can send them back as many times as I would like for adjustments. He also explained why everything I tried (long list...) didn't work.
> 
> Seems like a fairly solid company. Anyone know anything about them?


Wow, that's a very talented guy who can diagnose over a telephone without ever seeing or touching you. Almost magical even. So how does it work? You do your own casting and send it in? Wouldn't that be like trying to get RX eyeglasses on your own via mail order? You do your own eye exam and they make glasses for you?

Sounds like a lot of potential for hit & miss (mostly miss).


----------



## I need a name

Toecutter said:


> Wow, that's a very talented guy who can diagnose over a telephone without ever seeing or touching you. Almost magical even. So how does it work? You do your own casting and send it in? Wouldn't that be like trying to get RX eyeglasses on your own via mail order? You do your own eye exam and they make glasses for you?
> 
> Sounds like a lot of potential for hit & miss (mostly miss).


That's what I thought as well, but I gave him a ton of details and he just went off of those. 

My guess is that if you know what you're talking about when you call them, it can really help to improve your chances of getting a product that resolves all of your issues. 

I've been to several bootfitters across the country. I told him exactly what they said (many varying opinions...) and he was able to tie all of the "loose ends" together and come up with a diagnoses over the phone that matches my problem to the tee. I give the guy credit for that. Now hopefully the product can deliver the results that he mentioned.



I'll most likely end up grabbing a pair and writing a review on here. Who knows, they might help to solve the foot pain that myself and many others are faced with.

I purchased one pair of custom orthotics through a podiatrist, but insurance won't cover another pair for me. Only reason I'm looking at other options.


----------



## Toecutter

I need a name said:


> I purchased one pair of custom orthotics through a podiatrist, but insurance won't cover another pair for me. Only reason I'm looking at other options.


If you like the pair that you got from the podiatrist but insurance won't cover the second pair, you might try asking him if they have a discount for a duplicate pair on a cash pay basis. If the orthotic lab still has your molds then all the podiatrist (his assistant more likely) has to do is call the lab to tell them to make a duplicate pair. Whatever profit he makes on the second pair was for simply making a phone call, so it's minimal work for him. Better for him to make $100 profit for a phone call than make $0 for not making a phone call.


----------



## Basti

If you have delicate feet, do yourself a favor and get footprint gamechangers. Since I've ordered them I'm pain-free in my boots for the first time ever. The mould to your personal foot profile, have good cushioning (at least the 2.0 version) and don't nearly cost as much as the stuff your doctor prescribes you. I have 3 pairs of them and no, I'm in no way associated with the company. Just read a review and am glad that I've ordered them.


----------

